# How do you open ports on Belkin router



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I get the Tv apps is still initializing message. I keep reading to open the ports on the router. How do I do this?

If I run the cat 5 wire direct to the modem and the set up the network (advanced setup) on the HDDVR it starts working.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

It should be in the port forwarding part of the router setup. I don't remember how to find out which ports to forward. You point at the IP of the DVR. I hope one of the networking experts here can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

this may help:
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D7632-4/default.htm


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> It should be in the port forwarding part of the router setup. I don't remember how to find out which ports to forward. You point at the IP of the DVR. I hope one of the networking experts here can correct me if I'm wrong.


I believe you point at the ports selected within "network services" of the DVR's menu.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I believe you point at the ports selected within "network services" of the DVR's menu.


That is correct, but I don't think port forwarding is used for TV Apps.

I don't know about recent models, but the Belkin router I tried a few years ago would only port forward to a single IP address (I have also had setup issues with D-Link and prefer Netgear or Linksys).


----------



## CuriousMark (May 21, 2008)

My belkin F5d7231-4 has no ports forwarded and I was playing with TV Apps last night. Interesting stuff I had no idea even existed until then. Much like TiVo HMEs, just implemented as screen overlays, cool.

Back to your question. My experience proves no port forwarding is required. This is a an old router without Plug-n-play, so any port forwarding must be done manually and I did not do any such thing with it.


----------

